# Travel rug recommendations



## Sealine (27 October 2018)

On the way home from the opening meet today my horse managed to completely trash his travel rug. Somehow got his leg caught in the surcingle which I can only assume is my fault as it was too loose.  It was a great rug bought on eBay years ago and was very thick quilted weathebeata fleece not dis-similar to a thermatex.    So, now I need to replace it but what with? Budget doesnâ€™t stretch to thermatex. Iâ€™ve found a mark Todd coolex for a reasonable price but will it be warm enough for a fully clipped horse after hunting in winter?


----------



## Red-1 (27 October 2018)

I have both, and the Coolex is not as warm as a Thermatex. 

I found a fleece Lapel rug was as snug though. The loops on the inside make it a lot warmer than a standard fleece.

A Rambo fleece is also a lot thicker and warmer than a standard fleece.

The Coolex is a handy rug though. In fact, my dog has a matching Coolex rug too


----------



## Shay (27 October 2018)

We have a completely brilliant rug from whattowear which wicks magnificently.  Here https://watttowearprint.co.uk/thelwell-hunting-rug

I wouldn't put him to bed in it - its too lovely.  But for travel after hunting it great.  If you have an unclipped beastie - as I do sometimes early in season - pair with with a really cheap dri-rug like this one https://www.decathlon.co.uk/full-neck-drying-sheet-id_8360448.html  Looks utterly horrible - does the job.  They are dry when they get home.  (It has no surcingle.  Put under a proper rug or use an old fashioned elastic one for safety.)


----------



## Sealine (29 October 2018)

Thanks for the info.  I love the Thelwell hunting rug and hadn't seen them before but it is out of my budget.  I'm going to take the trashed rug to see if it can be repaired before I spend any money.  I'm also keeping an eye out on ebay for a second hand thermotex.


----------



## TGM (29 October 2018)

If the rug can't be repaired then have a look at the Maxima Thermamax rug - similar to a Thermatex but under Â£60.  They are nice and warm and is what we put on our clipped horses after hunting.


----------



## Templebar (29 October 2018)

I really liked the Premier equine one i got on a offer last year. Did a fab job of keeping my clipped one warm, often just threw the turnout over when i got home to warm the inside up and them pulled it out later.


----------

